# Brakes leave much to be desired...



## 1hard72lemans (May 6, 2009)

So here's a little back ground. I bought my '72 lemans from a guy that did a lot of work to it and he converted it to disc brakes up front with what i assume is one of the common kits. But they are still pretty lacking. I am wondering if its the booster/master cylinder or what? because i replaced the pads, and the rotors are still in perfect shape. 
The pedal feels pretty firm, when you first hit the brakes it slows you down a little bit really quick but the pedal is so firm i can push with all my strength and it just doesn't slow down any faster and can't even lock up the tires when i slam them. 

I know they should be better i'm just not sure what the cause and the solution is for it. After i got my lemans, my brother and i bought a new disc brake conversion kit for his '72 buick skylark and swapped it to the power disc's from manual drums and they have great stopping power. The pedal has a 'mushy' section that slows you down some then when you push further has the 'firmer' section that really slows it down fast, just like any modern/reliable car with good brakes. 

So any ideas on what my problem is? Is it possible that if the original booster/master cyl were re-used it could act like this? because they might be original for the power drums that were on my lemans i'm just not sure, only thing that makes me think that is the booster looks a little different than the one we put on my brothers skylark.
thanks for any help!


-Also on a happier note, I took it out of storage 2 weeks ago and have been driving it daily at college just for the fun of it  and damn is it fun! but driving it again made me think about the brakes :/


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Check out these threads, popular thoughts center on vacuum, proportioning valve and master cylinder push rod length and bore.

Rick

Drum to Disc Conversion - Hard Brake Pedal - PY Online Forums

Hard Brake Pedal - PY Online Forums


----------

